# fishing show wasnt all that great.



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

the show needs more tackle places. could do without 2 aisles of vacation home sites. smack tackle definitely made it worth it and was the highlight of the show. cant wait to get out and use them. Other then them not worth the time going unless you are looking for a new boat. they definitely need to change the setup for next year


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Lotsa posts pre-show saying that; I didn't bother going.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

It's been that way for a few years now.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

That is NOT a "FISHING SHOW", nor was it advertised as such. It hasn't been for years. There is no "fishing show" in southwest Ohio.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I guess they must think that there is no fishing in southwest ohio???? I missed the show in Indiana, which is a "Fishing Show", I have heard that one is good. Waiting for the ice to melt up north to do some Steelhead fishing.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Streamhawk said:


> I missed the show in Indiana, which is a "Fishing Show", I have heard that one is good. Waiting for the ice to melt up north to do some Steelhead fishing.


One of the Indiana shows is this coming weekend - Jan 31 & Feb 1
www.indianafishingexpo.com
at the Johnson County fairgrounds, south of Indianapolis. No ginzu knives, no Sham Wows, no solar heating contractors. JUST FISHING!!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I enjoyed the Billy Bass seminar (just seeing bass hitting those baits got the adrenalin going) and the Dale's Guide Services Ohio river catfish seminar. I also picked up a few Gizz 3's for $8/ea, a few bags of plastics, some Bulletbobbers and about 5 lbs of literature. It may not be a great fishing show but it beats watching fishing shows on tv or working around the house. I went on Sunday and enjoyed it. I'm also into boating and travel so it was fine for me.
________
Hotgirltina


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

None of these shows are all that great, but what they are..is a way to beat the winter blues. Got tired of the Cincy show a couple of years ago, so we decided to give the Cleveland show a try. Made a weekend of it last year and this year, had a good time, learned some new techniques at the seminars and day dreamed about a bigger faster boat...then came back to reality.

Next year we have decided to give the Louisville show a try. Come on Spring!!!!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anyone been to the Indiana expo? I'm thinking about going this weekend with my son and wondering if it's going to be worth the drive.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

Bassin' what day did you go down to the show?
I was over working the Buckeye Baits booth for the entire show. 
And made my way back to the Smack Tackle booth on several occasions.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i was looking forward to going, but with all the cuts been going around at work i thought i,de better start cutting to.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Bassnick are you going to be at the indiana show this weekend? I was really looking forward to your presentation in cincy but couldn't make it down (son was sick).


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

its called the cincinnati boat and travel show not the cincinnati fishing show so that might explain the no fishing stuff thing. I like the bird dog demo it was cool.


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

Are their still any good Fishing specific("tackle") shows around? I know Shelby county had one and a couple of other counties I believe.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

The Ohio Muskie show is coming up in Columbus Feb 27- March 1st

http://www.ohiomuskieshow.com/index.shtml


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah the cincy show has not been that good over the past few years, so its not worth a trip down for me. The muskie show though is pretty good in Columbus. I plan on going to that, my sister lives up there so I get to stay for free plus she hooked me up with a coupon for half price tickets at the show. Cant beat that.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

any idea where a one might get a hold of one of those 1/2 price ticket coupons?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

GETTIN' THERE said:


> any idea where a one might get a hold of one of those 1/2 price ticket coupons?


I will see if I can find out where she got hers from, and maybe get more. Or I might be able to mail you mine, I just found out I already have plans on the 28th so I might not be going now.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone know if the indiana fishing expo is still on for this weekend?


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

It's a go. The fairgrounds parking lots are being plowed this morning.
There is a printable coupon listed on the Indiana Expo website for $1 off of adult admission - but it's only $3 to start!!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

It said on their website as of this past tuesday, Jan 27 that it was still on. The websited is http://www.indianafishingexpo.com got the link from Stauff further down in this post. I am thinking of going this weekend, need to check out some fishing stuff, got the itch.......cabin fever!!!!!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

sweet I'll definitely be makin my way over to Indy this weekend then!!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like there's about 20 or so tackle vendors.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

No I won't be at the Indy show. I will however be up at the Dayton show for a little while with a possible seminar or two. I will be at the Columbus show for a few days also.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Dayton show? What Dayton show?
________
LIVE SEX


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

The Dayton fishing show. I am working on scheduling a couple seminars for the Dayton show. I talked to Chip about giving seminars at Columbus and he said that since it's a smaller show there were no openings. However, they are giving me a number of shows next year at the Cincy show.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Bassnick,

I was not aware that there is an upcoming fishing show in Dayton. Is there a website where I can get more info about it?
________
Jawa live


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

It's the Dayton BOAT show in Vandalia near the airport Feb. 13-15 and 20-22. It's $7.00 per adult which is $6.99 more than a Chamois and deck paint show, like these have become, is worth. Here's the site if you're interested though.

http://www.rvexpo.net/boat_shows/dayton/index.php


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks, Jim.
________
Iolife Vaporizer Review


----------

